# Water Methanol Injection



## sJetta69 (Jun 19, 2006)

I am looking to install a water methanol injection and have a few questions.

Which system is the most reliable?

How many miles have your system been install?

Any cons?

Your responses would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## holladayego (Sep 29, 2011)

Im looking for the same answers so Im subscribed


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

holladayego said:


> Im looking for the same answers so Im subscribed


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

search. info is plentiful. google the kits.....................


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

US RALLY TEAM WEBSITE:


> Water/methanol injection is used to suppress detonation and to safely allow much greater amounts of boost and/or compression ratios. When implemented correctly it provides benefits very similar to racing fuel. However, it costs pennies per gallon instead of the typical $5 or more. Furthermore, it allows the tuner to keep the boost turned up all week long instead of only at race weekends.
> 
> Water/methanol injection works in three ways. Firstly, when the fine mist is injected into the intake system (after the intercooler), the small droplets absorb heat from the intake air. Secondly, the tiny drops of water start to evaporate. It takes additional heat energy to sustain this evaporation so the intake charge is cooled further. Finally, the remaining droplets and steam reach the combustion chamber and smooth the combustion process. The super-heated steam also melts away carbon deposits and eliminates the glowing hot spots which lead to detonation.
> 
> ...


Below is a description of why you should run a dual nozzle mount package to have both octane boost benefits and tremendous amounts of cooling.


> Mounting a nozzle just after the intercooler provides maximum distance traveled from the spray point to the combustion chamber. This ensures that the mist is carried by the air for a longer time period. More time allows for more complete evaporation. More evaporation guarantees more cooling.
> 
> A throttle body-mounted nozzle works exactly the same way but in reverse. Less distance traveled = less evaporation = more droplets ready to turn to steam INSIDE the combustion chambers. This reduction in combustion temperature boosts the air/fuel charge's octane rating in a huge and very beneficial way. Of course, one may run a single medium-sized nozzle midway between the two ends. This delivers a compromised mix of both cooling and octane vs. maximum amounts of both. Special care must be taken to ensure that liquid droplets do not reach a drive by wire throttle body. (This is a non-issue for drive by cable throttles.)
> 
> SO, should you run one or two nozzles? You should run two IF your budget allows. If not, you will still be delighted with the performance of a single nozzle. Size that nozzle responsibly to achieve excellent results.


Let me know if you have any other questions that you would like cleared up.


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> US RALLY TEAM WEBSITE:
> 
> Below is a description of why you should run a dual nozzle mount package to have both octane boost benefits and tremendous amounts of cooling.
> 
> ...


Justin, good discription. My problem has been I don't seem to be able to get across that I'm N/A diesel 1.6 idi, with no intercooler NOR throttle body and therefore no engine regulated vacuum signal as a gas engine has, to read from.

My guess tells me I would need some sort of mass air flow sensor or ? to read/translate injection signal to water/meth output. What can you set me up with? Is a N/A idi diesel an unusual application? Would I be better off running larger diesel injection nozzles and/or different pump timing with water/meth? I just ordered some N/A rated injectors, eek! Once the signal input is sorted out would 4 very small water/meth nozzles on each intake manifold runners, as high up as possible on the intake manifold be best? If you are familiar with the 1.6 vw engine I could only see a dual stage nozzle sset up as described, if the air filter was relocated from the top of the o.e. intake.


----------

